# Hardware wiederherstellen



## Mikjesa (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

ich habe da mal ne frage, kann man Dateien die man auf dem PC hatte irgendwie wieder herstellen wenn man den Rechner auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt hat?

BITTE SCHNELLE ANTWORT 

Danke 
Mika


----------



## octo124 (13. Juni 2007)

Mittels diverser Datenrettungssoftware ganz unten hier im Link - hilft aber nur dort, wo kein Bereich durch den Einsatz der Recovery-CD = Versetzen in den Auslieferungszustands überschrieben wurde:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869
Auf jeden Fall diese HD raus aus den PC und als Slave in einen anderen einbaun, um weitere Schreibzugriffe zu vermeiden.
Solltest du von reinem Formatieren sprechen, dann folge der Anleitung von Testdisk. Gibts dann schon fertig integriert auf einer UltimateBootCD:
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juni 2007)

Ich persönlich empfehle zur Datenrettung die Software von O&O. die bieten ein breites Sortiment für jede Situation. Demos gibt es unter www.oo-software.com


----------

